
Technology preview: Sealed sender for Signal - etiam
https://signal.org/blog/sealed-sender/
======
rakoo
This removes the need for the sender to authenticate, so it allows the service
to be dumber and not register anything if it doesn't want to. However the
sender still connects to the service with a message for someone, so the
service can still make the link if it wants. How much is anonymity of sender
protected here?

